# Kansas City Field Trial



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates from today's open and qualifying? Thank you.


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

The Open has 32 dogs back to LB...sorry no numbers right now. The Qual is on the last series-water marks.....9 dogs: # 4,10,18,19,24,25,26,28,31. If we hear more will post. Crappy weather day....


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

joel druley said:


> Any updates from today's open and qualifying? Thank you.



To open 2nd series 2, 3, 4, 10,11, 13,14, 15,18,22,26,27,28,29, 32,33,34,37 thru 42, 44,46,47,50 thru 52, 55,56,59,

I hope these are right. I received them via text.


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

results of Qual: Dog #26 won, can't remember 2nd...sorry!!! third went to #28, fourth was #4 and RJAM went to #18......think first place dog was owned by Bob Hayden and handled by Beck/Hunt...... congrats to all.....very very long day with 'winter weather' winning most of the day....


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Amat dogs to water blind: 1,2,3,6,7,8,10,13,19,21,27,28,30,31,32,35,36,41,42

Good luck to all. Go SVRC


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

This has not been confirmed but the first series of the Derby has been completed and Otto has run.


----------



## Rattyrat (Oct 20, 2012)

The Open has 13 dogs back to the last series. They are dogs 10, 15, 22, 27, 28, 37, 38, 39, 42, 44, 47, 55, 59.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Derby to fourth:
1,3,6,7,9,10,13,14,18,21,22,23,25,28,33


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Derby
1-Roy/Trott
2-Windy/Avant
3-Otto/Trott
4-Poppy/Avant
RJ-Stanley/Wright
Js-6,10,22 23,28 33

Congrats everyone!


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats, To Kenny Trott and Marcy Wright at Horsetooth Retrievers 1st ,3rd and RJ In the Derby . CONGRATS Dan Danforth and Roy on your 1st in the Derby,and to Kathy and Stanley for the RJ ,Dan the Beer is on you the next time I see You. Roy Is a very nice Dog. 
Dave Hare


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open:
1st - Tucker/Eckett
2nd - Jack/Eckett
3rd - Pride/Eckett
4th - Jazz/Rorem
Not sure of RJs or Js.

Congrats everyone! Great show BLKH2O!!


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates on the Amateur? Thank you.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Whoo Whoo Little Jack.
Congrads!!!!!!!!!!!
Nana Sue


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Amateur: (second hand)
1st - Taco/Morehouse NEW AFC!!!!!!!!
2nd - Lucy/Hanssen
3rd - Brody/Byrd
4th - Chef/Krueger
RJ - Colby/Larsen
Not sure of Js

Congrats everyone!! Way to go Loren and Carol!


----------



## laitken (Sep 29, 2011)

Jiggy said:


> Derby
> 1-Roy/Trott
> 2-Windy/Avant
> 3-Otto/Trott
> ...



CONGRATS Dan, Laura & Roy on the blue!!! 

Congrats Kenny & Marcy, Dave, Don & Kathy on the derby & qual placements!!


And once again congrats to Marcy & Darbs - Canadian Open finalists!!!


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Jiggy for your diligent posting


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

I Second that!!
Dave Hare


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Jiggy said:


> Amateur: (second hand)
> 1st - Taco/Morehouse NEW AFC!!!!!!!!
> 2nd - Lucy/Hanssen
> 3rd - Brody/Byrd
> ...


AFC Bob and Ed's Excellent Adventure.

That kinda has a ring to it.

And what an adventure it has been. Congrats Ed and Chef!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*

Congrats to all!! Especially those that titled, and of course Dave Hair and Otto!!

Aaron*


----------



## Eddiek14 (Feb 21, 2010)

Congratulations Dad and Chef for the big 1/2 point to complete the AFC. That's huge for a 3 year old. Also, congrats to Jim Beck and Amy Hunt. I know my dad is the handler he is today because of you two. Thanks for putting up with him.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations to Ed Krueger and Chef on becoming an Amateur Field Champion! Congratulations to Dennis Pugh and Air and Vern Hasenbank and Dealer on their JAM. Congratulations to Jim Beck and Amy Hunt on Noah's 3rd in the Qualifying. Congratulations to Lauraine Grevlos on Chilly's JAM in the Derby.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Dr.David Aul, H/Bill Eckett, & "Tucker" Copy of Carbon For WINNING the OPEN at the Kansas City RC Fall FT on 10/19/12. This puts Tucker one step closer to making his FC.

Also BIG CONGRATS!!! To O/Dr.David Aul, H/Bill Eckett, & Magic's Trick's "Jack" for placing 2nd in the OPEN at the same trial. This was Jack's first All-Age placement. Awesome job Blackwater Retrievers.

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Lauraine Grevlos, H/Bobby George, & Mossy Oak's Icy Hot "Chilly" for earning a derby JAM at the Kansas City RC Fall FT. Welcome back to the game Bobby George 

Congratulations to all that placed and titled. Big weekend, enjoy


----------

